# APC 1100 Va UPS Fan making Noise



## v2kisad (Mar 8, 2012)

I recently purchased a APC 1100 Va UPS. There's a fan at the back of the UPS which is making quite a bit of noise. Infact my cabinet with multiple fans runs quieter and the only noise that i hear is the one from UPS Fan in my computer room.

I'm not sure if its normal or should i get it checked by an APC Engineer.Would appreciate if someone can comment on this.


----------



## suyambuvel (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, Check with an APC engineer. APC has an amazing customer support, so don't worry. They will replace your UPS if found any defect. I got my UPS replaced twice!


----------



## v2kisad (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks.Just raised a complaint call with thier support.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

I go the same problem. Got replacement but still it's the same.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 8, 2012)

its normal.............. bearing it for 8 months.......


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2012)

Quite amusing how some people inform totally misleading informations without even owning the product!
Anyway, its completely NORMAL. When the UPS isn't fully charged, or running on low charge the fan will spin and you'll hear sound definitely, that's why you can see 44 dB noise mentioned in spec. But when the unit is charged it won't sound.


----------



## v2kisad (Mar 8, 2012)

Well mine seems to be making the noise consistently.Dont think full charge or less charge is having any impact on it in my case.My pc does run non stop though,guess it could be the load.
Anyways am not an expert.It might well be a normal thing but will for the engineer's word since I have already raised a complaint.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 8, 2012)

It makes noise when
Its charging Battery
Its on Battery power
Internal Temp is >40C. (Almost always in India, I guess.)
On lot of load.

Mine is always whirring too.


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2012)

Its normal, happens to me as well.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 9, 2012)

Its normal.Its noises when charging.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2018)

Sorry for bumping an extremely old thread but I bought this ups and noticed this problem too.
When the ups is off after running a while, fan still continues to run and pump out hot air. Is this by design ?
If so that's pretty lame


----------

